# Hardware Ranch Classic 3D and Golf 2011



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Set your dates for the weekend of April 23,24 to come to hardware ranch for a weekend of 3D shooting and archery golf.
we will have to courses set up this year , one being 20 unmarked and the other being 20 marked. we will be shooting all rinehart targets. also we will have our archery golf course set up as well.
bring the trailers or tents and spend the weekend shooting your bow.
for more info go to www.cachearchers.net and check out the flyer.
remember if its raining in the valleys it is always sunny at the hardware.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there on Saturday.All was looking for this shoot.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

I just talked to marnie, the manager at the Hardware and she said that all the snow is gone off the hill side and meadow.
hopefully it stays good weather


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That's good news. that way you guys can spread the course out more weeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

It's almost here!! Come check it out... new format, two ranges, local vendor booth... food! What more could you ask for on an easter weekend!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Warm and Dry. Have a great time folks! It does sound like fun!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> It's almost here!! Come check it out... new format, two ranges, local vendor booth... food! What more could you ask for on an easter weekend!


Not braking any arrows or losing any and shooting good can make it better.LOL it going to be a good time.Shooting and hanging out with good friends.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost here!! Come check it out... new format, two ranges, local vendor booth... food! What more could you ask for on an easter weekend!


The Easter Bunny!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey on the new last night it said the road was closed going up to Hardware ranch.So what going to happen now ?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm goin up to check this morning... yeah, the flooding is really LARGE this year on the Blacksmith, most I've ever seen... lived with the river running through my back yard from 5-18 years old... so in my 30 some odd years, that says something. I'll have pics for you shortly I hope. 

They said the picnic tables in Shenoa campground were UNDER WATER and they were 3-4 feet above regular flow and it was a fairly wide channel where that campground is. That'll tell you what the river is doing. 

Let's cross our fingers the road is open by Friday for set-up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Let us know what you see today. Man I hope it open up by saturday.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah, were still on for this weekend
if any changes happen well get it posted.
but plan on shooting this weekend.
were going to take our trailers up thursday night, then set up friday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

was there any water over the road?


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

i havent been up there yet.
the river has dropped a couple of feet since yesterday
well get up there tomarrow night and then Monte will be back up on Friday morning.
give him a call on thursday night or first thing on Friday morning and he'll let you know how things are.
Monte 435-890-9274 or Riley 435-757-7922 [ you can call riley all day on Friday until about 4;30 pm
hope this helps out
see you saturday { never give up, rain or shine well shoot}


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks hitman I dont want to drive from salt lake up there if there no shoot.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

If Black Smiths is closed you could always take the scenic route up Monte and over Ant Flats. That's going to be real lonnnng for you guys that live in the valley.

So Lance, in your ALMOST FORTY years of experience on that river, has the water ever come up enough that it has damaged the roads? MAybe it will be open as long as the water isn't real deep on the road surface???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> If Black Smiths is closed you could always take the scenic route up Monte and over Ant Flats. That's going to be real lonnnng for you guys that live in the valley.


That if we could get over it with all of the snow still up there.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

I just talked to Rick with UDOT and he said that the road to Hardware is opened
he said there is a road closed local traffic only sign up but they will probally put it down.
he said to just drive up to the ranch and have fun. there is no water on the road
we will have a sign by the mouth of the canyon telling everyone to go on up to the ranch.
see you all there


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you get to the parking area in a car or do we need a truck?

Thanks.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have seen water over the road when something blocked the flow, but not from sheer volume like this year. The funny thing is that the places where it went across the blacktop were places where the channel is fairly wide and has other routes to follow... the Mathews campground at the turn to Left Hand Fork was under a foot of water... no I haven't seen the road damaged where you couldn't drive it. They were doing a little work right at the top where it breaks out into the hay meadows at Rock Creek, but nothing significant. 

The crew is setting up this morning (if they were able to drag themselves out of bed) for the shoot. Sunshine and great shooting are in store!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

And I used to drive up that canyon when the road was still made of dirt :0


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I bet that was a rough ride in your model T. I guess it beats the horse and buggy though.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> And I used to drive up that canyon when the road was still made of dirt :0





Elkoholic8 said:


> I bet that was a rough ride in your model T. I guess it beats the horse and buggy though.


Some of my best childhood memories are of fishing the Blacksmith with my dad when the road was dirt. He was one upset person when he found out they were going to pave it. If I remember correctly, we had a 1951 Mercury at the time not a Model T :mrgreen:

Anyway I'll be up there tomorrow. Always a good time :O||: :O||:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

The road and river are fine. I went up and set up targets today in my car.. see ya at the shoot


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

As always a great shoot :O||: 
I just want to thanks all those involved in setting it up. You guys and gals put in a lot of work to pull this off and I for one would like to thank you.

If it wasn't such a long drive I would even think about joining your club.

:O--O:


----------

